# Steel Wheel Weights



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

Steel Wheels-OEM 

13X5.5 4-100 VW ST NEW $33.00 15lbs
SILVER 8 OPENINGS
Part # 132901
___________________________________________

13X5.5 4-100 ET38 VW ST NEW 33.00 17 lbs 
SILVER 6 HIDDEN SLOTS
Part # X40607
Vendor # 131304 
___________________________________________
14X6 4-100 ET38 VW ST NEW 33.00 19lbs
16 HOLES BLACK
Hayes (141902)
Vendor Part # 129378 (VW) 
Part # X40606 (Hollander/Tire Rack)
_________________________________________

15X6 4-100 ET35 ST NEW 41.00 20lbs
SILVER 12 HOLES
Corrado Steelies 
Part # X40732
Hayes # 151-106 
Vendor Item#: 151-106
_________________________________________

15X6 5-100 VW ET38 ST NEW 38.00 22 lbs 
BLACK 
Part # X40823
Vendor # X40823
Hayes # 2150941 
_________________________________________

16X6.5 5-100 ET42 VW ST TO 29.00
16X6.5 5-100 VW ST NEW 47.00 20.5 lbs
Part # 162701TO (Take Off) 
Part # 162701 
_________________________________________

15X6.5 5-112 AUDI/VW ST NEW 37.00 20 lbs
Part # 154401
15X6 5-112 AUDI/VW ET45 ST NEW 38.00 19.5 lbs 
BLACK 20 HOLES
Part # R11014 
Vendor # R1-1014
_________________________________________
16X7 5-112 AUDI/VW ST NEW 46.00 20 lbs
Part # 162003 
16X7 5-112 AUDI ST NEW 46.00
Part # 163102 
_________________________________________
16X6 5-100 AUDI TT ET31 ST NEW 52.00 20 lbs
162601 
_________________________________________

Vendor # = VW
Hayes = Steel Wheel Manufacturer
Hollander = Hollander Wheel Interchange 
Manual (most OEM wheels compiled) 
Part # = *T*ire *R*ack part number = Hollander number 
_____________________________________________________
 
*Winter Wheel Fitments for Your Vehicle*


*Please order from Eric Your VW Performance 
Specialist @ The Tire Rack Available at
877-522-8473 Extension 391*







FAQ-Wheel Tech







FAQ-Tire Tech
Vortex Search


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:04 PM 12-16-2003_


----------

